# Pineapple juice in 2ww???!!!!



## Diamonds84 (May 4, 2011)

Hi all not sure if there is already a thread about this but I'm worried and wanted a quick answer!
I am currently in my 2ww and was experiencing twinges and symptoms yesterday. I had a large glass of pineapple juice yesterday and today I'm not feeling as many twinges? I've now just googled and found lots of conversations on different sites about pineapple juice and how it can be dangerous in the early days of pregnancy ??!!!!!! 
Can anybody shed some light? I'm hoping I'm panicking for no reason!!! X


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes no pineapple juice as it too acid  so nothing acid and as for twinge sound promising but I am sure it will be back as it does come and goes ok  good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diamonds84 (May 4, 2011)

Oh dear, thanks for the advice!!! Ooh now I'm worried because I've been drinking a glass a day over the past few days, I hope it hasn't done any harm!!!! How about spicy food? Is that a silly question?!?!


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

If the pineapple juice is not from concentrate then your fine and has been known to help implantation! Xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

No spicey food  just eat healthy warm food  and don't worry about the last few day  as implanation are inportant so try not to overdoing during implanation which is from day 6 to 12.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diamonds84 (May 4, 2011)

Ok thanks for your advice guys! 
Wow it's surprising how easy it is to panic over absolutely everything in the dreaded 2WW!!!!


----------

